# WICHTIG!! welcher helm



## siggi19 (17. Oktober 2008)

hey leute,

nachdem ich mir das derzeit letzte vin im kochikoch anschaute habe ich mir überlegt defenetiv einen helm zuzulegen
so nun zu ner frage welchen helm sollte ich nehmen denn da bin ich nicht so versiert, habe andere prioritäten gesetzt bis jetzt.

also er soltle stabil sein selbstredend, desweiteren nicht so ein normaler helm sondern eher so ein halbschalen ding wie der jan sie HIER hat.
und schön wäre es wirklich wenn er rot oder so wäre.

ach ja meine birnengröße liegt so zwischen 56 und 57 cm.

gruß siggi

und bitte kommt net mit der SuFu, dazu ist mri das Thema nun zu wichtig.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Oktober 2008)

ich fahre den Try-all Nuc in Weiss S-M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (17. Oktober 2008)

ist dein kopfumfang den in etwa so wie meiner?

und wie ist er so? also von der stabilität etc her
habe mir auch überlegt den zu holen, nur in schwarz.


----------



## tha_joe (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre nen TSG. Aber ich würde dir mittlerweile zu nem normalen Fahrradhelm raten. Ich finde es einfach super unangenehm, wenn sich die dicke Polsterung bei den Halbschalen beim fahren vollsaugt mir dem Schweiß, der sich halt nicht vermeiden lässt. Und dann sifft der Helm so vor sich ihn. 
Normale Fahrradhelme habe eine dünnere Polsterung.


----------



## feltzer (17. Oktober 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> nachdem ich mir das derzeit letzte vin im kochikoch anschaute habe ich mir überlegt defenetiv einen helm zuzulegen
> so nun zu ner frage welchen helm sollte ich nehmen denn da bin ich nicht so versiert, habe andere prioritäten gesetzt bis jetzt.
> ...



dann habe ich dich auf den richtigen Weg der Macht geführt, junger Padawan.


----------



## KermitB4 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre auch einen normalen Bike-Helm, weil der einfach besser belüftet ist.

Das Polster vorne an der Stirn habe ich rausgemacht und lege da immer ein zusammengefaltetetes Tempo rein, weil das einfach hygienischer ist und man keine Pickel bekommt von der Bakterienkolonie die sich da ansammelt.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2008)

bin jetzt nen bell faction gefahren und bin zur zeit aus geld mangel mit meinem Multifunktions skihelm unterwegs. 

Auch ne halbschale, aber wirklich belüftet ist der nicht.

Als nächstes komm auch nen normaler MTB helm. leichter, belüfteter und naja meistens auch ansprechender von der optik.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Das Polster vorne an der Stirn habe ich rausgemacht und lege da immer ein zusammengefaltetetes Tempo rein, weil das einfach hygienischer ist und man keine Pickel bekommt von der Bakterienkolonie die sich da ansammelt.
> 
> MFG



Das ist ja mal ne Idee. Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige, der alle paar Monate die Polster wechseln muss.


----------



## locdog (17. Oktober 2008)

die polster kann man doch waschen, dank Klettverschlus


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Oktober 2008)

ich mÃ¶chte mal anmerken, dass "normale" mtb-helme in der preisklasse 40â¬ meist eher bescheiden aussehen.


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr lieber die halbschale beim streeten weil er den hinterkopf besser schützt. die CC Helme gehn so seltsam spoilerartig hinten hoch und der hinterkopf ist frei.

ausnahme sind so freeridelastige fahrradhelme die hinten weiter runtergehn. ich fahr den uvex XP 100. der ist günstiger als die optisch ähnlichen von giro. einfach in der bildersuche bei google eingeben.

polster vom helm muss man halt genauso wie handschuhe oder socken nach jeder fetten session waschen. wird wahrscheinlich keiner mit sandalen fahren weil die socken damit auch nach der fünften session bei 40 grad im schatten immer noch wie flieder riechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (17. Oktober 2008)

ok das heißt dann ich werde mir nen normalen helm zulegen habe keine lust auf pickel und den schweiß.

hat denn wer einen tipp für mich welchen ich holen soll, bitte nicht allzu teuer, da blöder zivi mit sklavenlohn.


ach ja gut aussehen muss er aber auch.

gruß siggi

@feltzer, ja das hast habt ihr getan meister


----------



## Maxximum (17. Oktober 2008)

@rainer: wenn ich aber nach jeder session die polster waschen würde dan müsst ich ja meine polster 3-4 mal in der woche waschen, eindeutig zu viel^^


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2008)

problem bei einigen polstern ist auch, dass dich der Stoff vom schaumstoff löst. Das wurde bei mir durchs waschen besonders verstärkt. 
Des wegen benutz ich den bell auch nicht mehr, weil die polster im po sind.

rainer, der uvex ist intressant!


----------



## triptonight (17. Oktober 2008)

Gute Entscheidung von dir einen Helm zu holen. Am Besten ist, du gehst in ein Radladen und probierst ein paar Helme an. Wenn du schon einen holst, dann kauf einen der auch ordentlich sitzen tut und nicht nur gut ausschaut.

Mein jetziger Helm ist von Met und der davor war auch einer von Met. Mit dem letzten Helm, bin ich auch ordentlich mit dem Hinterkopf auf´n Betonboden geknallt. Der Helm hatte aber rein optisch gesehen fast nichts gehabt.


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (17. Oktober 2008)

helm is zur sicherheit da und muss keinen schönheitspreis gewinnen...

wegen den nassen polster:was macht ihr??sport oder?da gehört schwitzen dazu.....
und die polster kann man ohne probleme auch von hand waschen...da passiert gar nichts


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Oktober 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @rainer: wenn ich aber nach jeder session die polster waschen würde dan müsst ich ja meine polster 3-4 mal in der woche waschen, eindeutig zu viel^^



das seh ich ein. ich fahr halt nicht so oft und hab wenn ich drüber nachdenke 3 helme zum wechseln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann den Protec Helm nur wÃ¤rmstens empfehlen.
Sitzt perfekt und bequem, Polster sind super und auch in Leoparden-Muster erhÃ¤ltlich bzw. bei dem sandfarbenen Modell dabei  Und an Optik gewinnt jeder Helm ja siwieso erst, wenn er im Laufe der Zeit schÃ¶n mit Stickern voll wird 

Ich weiÃ ja nicht wieso die Trialerschaft so am Kopf schwitzt, ich habe immer einen recht trockenen Kopf nach dem Fahren, kann natÃ¼rlich auch dem Helm liegen


----------



## Bike Lane (17. Oktober 2008)

der giro xen bietet als normaler mtb helm den besten schutz für den hinterkopf. geht nahezu geauso weit runter wie eine halbschale. weiter ist der giro e2 (glaube der heißt so) sehr gut, bietet aber nicht den hinterkopfschutz wie der xen. ich würde dir generell zu giro raten, da sie den besten service bieten. habe meine helm einmal einschicken müssen, weil ich relativ heftig auf die seite geflogen bin und der helm dadurch beschädigt wurde. den neuen gab es dann obwohl der helm schon 4 jahre alt war zum halben preis. find ich super!


edit: hab gerade auf der giro seite gesehen, dass es den e2 gar nicht mehr gibt. allerdings sieht der athlon genau so aus. wird wahrscheinlich nur eine namensänderung sein.


----------



## siggi19 (17. Oktober 2008)

ein link wäre klasse


----------



## Bike Lane (18. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur google und eine hand voll eigeninitiative wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Oktober 2008)

Und wo finde ich dieses Google?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## ChrisK (18. Oktober 2008)

Kann Dir auch den *Fox Flux *empfehlen (bei Hibike ca. 60â¬). Er geht auch schÃ¶n tief in den Nacken runter und sieht m.E. sehr geil aus. Ich fahre ihn jetzt seit einem halben Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden, sowohl Sitz wie auch BelÃ¼ftung sind sehr gut. Die Schutzeigenschaften musste ich zum GlÃ¼ck noch nicht testen.


----------



## siggi19 (18. Oktober 2008)

google findet man unter yahoo.de zoocontrol

scherz beiseite

ich denke ich werde den tip von triptonight befolgen und in nen radladen gehen, und mich dort beraten lassen.
scheint mir wohl jetzt nach überlegung besser zu sein.

die kennen sich wohl ein wenig besser aus in der materie als ich.


gruß siggi

aber ihr könnt mir ma sagen, worauf ich achten sollte, wie gesagt keine ahnugn von sachen kopfsicherheit


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2008)

man kann eh nicht pauschalisieren welcher helm gut sitz oder nicht. Jeder hat ne andere Kopfform und deswegen gibt es auch so eine fülle an Helmen.

Ich kann garkeine giro helme tragen da die von der form her überhaupt nicht passen. 

Also geh in den laden und probier aus was passt und nicht drückt.


----------



## erwinosius (22. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr nen MET Veleno D. Einfach schick und auch angenehm zu tragen.
Kostet zwar 90 aber hält mich zur Not auch am Laufen.
gruß
erwin


----------



## siggi19 (31. Oktober 2008)

so leute, ich habe mir heute ma nen helm gekauft.
und zwar den giro falk in rot.

wollt ich euch nur ma so mitteilen.

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

